# Maritime Park



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Gonna load up and try to tackle some trout hopefully. been awile since Ive had a decent catch but tonight I think will be good. If the fish start biting Ill post a bulletin. Itching to get a mackerel from there.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking forward to the Report....................


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

How'd it go?


----------



## BETTER_THAN_YOU (May 12, 2011)

Just curious where do you fish from maritime park? I'm new to fishing pensacola and have not fished there yet.

Thanks


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

ended up going to 3 mile bridge instead. didnt catch a thing


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The anglers are stacked up on Plaza De Luna this morning. 

I imagine Maritime also, with all the fish they are bringing in at the foot of Palafox


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i was looking at the ball field yesterday while on jury duty. can you fish all along the rails?


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

J0nesi said:


> i was looking at the ball field yesterday while on jury duty. can you fish all along the rails?


There are people out there all the time, though I've never personally fished there.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I've wadded out in the rocks there and caught mullet with a net


----------

